# Amazon workers look out



## Vladd67 (Aug 3, 2017)

Grasping Robots Compete to Rule Amazon’s Warehouses
And the winner is......
Amazon Robotics Challenge 2017 won by Australian budget bot - BBC News


----------



## Lucien21 (Aug 3, 2017)

[_pointing up_] The clawwwwwwwww! 
The claw is our master. 
The claw chooses who will go and who will stay.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 3, 2017)

Oh, lordy - so much for my shelf-stacking work being long-term!


----------

